# What we think we know about ourselves



## desiderata (Jan 27, 2018)

I have learned it is crucial to share our thoughts with others both from those close to us and those from an objective point of view. This is a balance that helps us understand what's important to our friends and loved ones, while talking and listening to others in our work settings, social settings, or our "little societies" as I like to call them. It helps us with our perception of the world. Without judgement we can possibly hear the story of one's life because as we know everyone has a story to tell. This can lead us to the truth that we are all not that different from one another once we get to the heart of things and possibly change the things we disagree on. 

I have a co-worker who I've become friends with and little by little we've shared our stories. He once mentioned some school children had thrown his 7 year-old son's new hat and scarf out of the school bus window. When learning about this he punched his son in the chest and said you have to stand up to people and be a man. I think he saw the shock and disappointment I had on my face for a split second. I didn't verbally respond at that moment. Instead, over the course of a couple of months I brought in an unopened geode, a mineral chart with small bits of the minerals glued to it, and a microscope. I had learned that his son liked science in school and I have two grown boys that have long forgotten we had these things. 

And one day he tells me his son said "daddy, I want to read every book in the library" and that he really liked school and learning. All I said was look man, your boy idolizes you, looks to you for answers and just wants to make you proud of him. 

It is one of the greatest feelings I've had being a father. And yes, I didn't know it or appreciate then near as much as I do now.


----------

